# www/firefox build error



## YuryG (May 2, 2020)

Latest upgrade suppose firefox-75.0_4,1 -> 76.0_2,1.
But on my 11-STABLE amd64 I get this error (from ports/ tree):

```
gmake[4]: *** No rule to make target 'security/nss/lib/nss/nss_nss3/target', needed by 'netwerk/test/http3server/target'.  Stop.
gmake[4]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/.build'
gmake[3]: *** [/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/firefox-76.0/config/recurse.mk:34: compile] Error 2
gmake[3]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/.build'
gmake[2]: *** [/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/firefox-76.0/config/rules.mk:394: all] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/.build'
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.
Try to set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes and rebuild before reporting the failure to
the maintainer.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/www/firefox
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/www/firefox
```
Options are

```
===> The following configuration options are available for firefox-76.0_2,1:
     CANBERRA=off: Sound theme alerts
     DBUS=on: D-Bus IPC system support
     DEBUG=off: Build with debugging support
     FFMPEG=on: FFmpeg support (WMA, AIFF, AC3, APE...)
     GCONF=on: GConf configuration backend support
     LIBPROXY=off: Proxy support via libproxy
     OPTIMIZED_CFLAGS=on: Use extra compiler optimizations
     PROFILE=on: Build with profiling support
     TEST=on: Build and/or run tests
====> Options available for the group AUDIO
     ALSA=on: ALSA audio architecture support
     JACK=off: JACK audio server support
     PULSEAUDIO=on: PulseAudio sound server support
     SNDIO=off: Sndio audio support
```
Is it me or a bug? )


----------



## Minbari (May 2, 2020)

YuryG said:


> Is it me or a bug? )


Yes and No.

```
Installing for firefox-76.0_2,1
===>  Checking if firefox is already installed
===>   Registering installation for firefox-76.0_2,1
Installing firefox-76.0_2,1...
...........
Upgrade of firefox-76.0_1,1 to firefox-76.0_2,1
```


----------



## YuryG (May 2, 2020)

Minbari said:


> Yes and No.
> ...


How it can be???
I believe the problem is in the TEST option.


----------



## Minbari (May 2, 2020)

YuryG said:


> How it can be???
> I believe the problem is in the TEST option.


Posible. Mine is turned off, pulseaudio also.

```
Options        :
    ALSA           : on
    CANBERRA       : off
    DBUS           : on
    DEBUG          : off
    FFMPEG         : on
    GCONF          : on
    JACK           : off
    LIBPROXY       : off
    OPTIMIZED_CFLAGS: on
    PROFILE        : on
    PULSEAUDIO     : off
    SNDIO          : off
    TEST           : off
```


----------

